# Общий раздел > Чувства > Личность и её черты >  Язвительность

## Irina

_Язвительный прил. а) устар. Причиняющий боль; ранящий. б) перен. Причиняющий нравственные страдания. 3) а) перен. Стремящийся досадить, причинить неприятность, уколоть словами; колкий, ядовитый. б) Выражающий резко насмешливое, ироническое отношение к кому-л., чему-л. в) Содержащий ядовитые, злые замечания, намеки и т.п._
*
Когда мы сталкиваемся с язвительным человеком, то всегда ищем причину.
А почему он язвит? Что плохого я сдел/ла? Почему он предпочитает общаться со мной только в таком тоне? Думаю, что искать в себе причину такого поведения желчного человека не стоит. Как вы уже догадались, это исключительно его проблемы, а вы лишь просто попались на его пути.*
*Терпите, ничего другого не остается.  Или остаётся?*

----------


## multiarc

Причин может быть масса. Вот к примеру может быть так, что такой человек просто проверяет насколько ты готов близко к нему подойти (в моральном плане) и насколько для тебя не важна эта язвительная обёртка. А она действительно именно обёртка, искусственная. Цели ради которых эта обёртка была создана сугубо индивидуальны. Но в общем и целом такие люди редко доверчивы и носят сотни разных масок, а эта одна из них, если ты через неё пробьёшься появятся скорее всего другие. Такие люди, как правило, не глупы, хотя в любом правиле бывают исключения. Сделать ничего с ними нельзя если ты этого человека видишь впервые и он вот так вот выставляет напоказ свою язвительность. Надо немножко времени. Но можно конечно использовать контр ход -- делать тоже самое). Это немного может его выбить из колеи и дальше дело только за вами. Как говорится используй оружие врага против него же самого. Но ведь не врага же... Может этот человек на самом деле чего-то стоит и его язвительность только один из барьеров. В общем рассуждать можно бесконечно, таких примеров может быть огромное количество. У каждого свои причины язвить. На конкретном примере можно сказать всё куда более точно и конкретно.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Соглашусь с тем, что язвительность- это маска, за которой прячется израненная и мятущаяся душа...

----------


## Irina

Я думаю язвительность - это способ самозащиты. Хотя иногда, к сожалению, она используется и тогда, когда в ней уже нет необходимости, просто по привычке.
Тяжело общаться с такими людьми, но со временем привыкаешь, так как знаешь чего от такого человека можно ожидать и относишься снисходительно. По крайней мере я так делаю.

----------


## ПаранойА

Сталкиваюсь с язвительностью постоянно. У меня отец ходячая язва.
И вроде всё отлично, а ему всё равно надо уколоть.
И ничего же с ним не сделаешь. ДА и мне, и ему повезло, что я очень терпеливый человек. Зная, что его не изменишь, просто молчу и не обращаю никакого внимания.

----------


## гость

Я студентка,живу в одной квартире с женщиной, она намного старше меня. в матери годится. и постоянно изливает на меня все новые порции язвительности, не понимаю почему, я с ней не общаюсь. ничего плохого не делаю, но это все порядком надоело, не знаю как ответь вежливо, но чтобы она прекратила. Успокаиваю себя тем.что надо быть умнее, и это сугубо ее проблема, значит у нее комплексы, но ответить хочется тоже. Не подскажите как, пожалуйста?

----------


## JAHolper

Не стесняйся, скажи пару раз всё что думаешь, только без истерик, с чувством, с толком, с расстановкой. Глядишь, начнёт думать прежде чем говорить что-нибудь. Конечно, надо быть умнее, но и не надо давать портить себе жизнь.

----------

